# Cannonlake 8 Cores Mainstream-Client-Prozessoren



## matty2580 (6. Oktober 2015)

Cannonlake 8 Cores Mainstream-Client-Prozessoren

 matty2580 | 06.10.2015 | 16:00 Uhr

*TheMotleyFool vermutet in Bezug auf ein **LinkedIn-Profil*  * eines Intel Ingenieur, dass Cannonlake im Mainstream mit 8 Cores kommen wird.* 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Quelle


Seit vielen Jahren sind im Mainstream bei Intel 4 Cores Standard.
Wie ein LinkedIn-Profil eines ungenannten Intel-Ingenieur aus Hillsboro ( Oregon ) andeutet, wird sich dass mit Cannonlake ändern.
Der Ingenieur arbeitet an einen SoC mit 4-8 Kernen.
Hier erst einmal ein Screenshot dazu:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Das Profil auf LinkedIn wurde leider geändert, so dass "nur" noch TheMotleyFool als Quelle genannt werden kann. Da der Intel-Ingenieur an einem SoC arbeitet, schließt dass eigentlich Server-CPUs aus. Ein SoC mit 2 Cores wird erst gar nicht genannt. Woraus man ableiten könnte, dass die kleinste Bauform von Cannonlake gleich mit 4 Cores beginnt, also i3 (4 cores), i5 (6 cores), und i7 (8 cores).

Rein technisch ist das problemlos für Intel möglich. Mit der 14nm Fertigung hat ein Kern ungefähr die Größe von 10mm².
Mit der 10nm Fertigung von Cannonlake wird das noch einmal deutlich kleiner.

Vermutlich reagiert Intel hier auf AMDs Zen.
Zen wird zuerst 8 Cores im Mainstream bringen.
Cannonlake wird dann vermutlich mit 6 Monaten Abstand folgen.




persönliche Meinung:

Schon jetzt scheint es so zu sein, dass AMD mit Zen Intel unter Druck setzt.
So das Intel sich genötigt fühlt endlich 8 Kern-CPUs im Mainstreambereich anzubieten.
Vermutlich sind dann ab 2017 4-Cores Standard im Mainstream, und 2 Kern-CPUs endlich Geschichte.

Bleibt zu hoffen, dass sich AMD mit Zen trotzdem profilieren kann.
Etwas zeitlichen Vorsprung zu Intel mit Cannonlake haben sie ja.


Quellen:
Intel Corporation Will Finally Be Upping Its Core Counts With Cannonlake -- The Motley Fool
Intel ?Cannonlake-E/EP? for desktops and servers to sport up to 8 cores | KitGuru
http://www.3dcenter.org/news/intel-bringt-mit-cannonlake-achtkerner-ins-normale-consumer-portfolio


----------



## Lios Nudin (6. Oktober 2015)

3DCenter:



> *Nachtrag vom 5. Oktober 2015*
> Zu dieser Meldung zu den Cannonlake-Achtkernern gibt es auch noch eine andere, abweichende Auslegung, auf welche unser Forum  hinweist: Intel könnte die genannten 4/6/8-Kern-SoCs auch für den  Xeon-D verwenden – eine Mini-Server-Ausführung, welche Intel ab der  Broadwell-Generation erstmals mit seinen ernsthaften PC-Prozessoren  bestückt hat _(vorher nur mit Atom-Abkömmlingen)_. Diese  Xeon-Serie wird abweichend von anderen Server-Prozessoren auch als "SoC"  bezeichnet, weil faktisch alles schon auf dem Trägermaterial vorhanden  ist – Prozessor & kompletter Mainboard-Chipsatz. Insofern muß es  also nicht zwingend so sein, daß Intel ab der Cannonlake-Generation  Achtkerner auch ins normale Consumer-Portfolio bringt – dies wäre eine  mögliche Auslegung dieser Meldung, aber eben doch nicht zwingend die  zutreffende.







> ... Das SoC zielt vielmehr explizit auf Server ab, Stichwort Xeon D. Hier  setzt Intel nämlich auf SoCs, Cannonlake für LGA 1151 dürfte wie Skylake  einen PCH verwenden, da gleicher Sockel.


----------



## Abductee (6. Oktober 2015)

8-Kern SOC gibts doch jetzt schon.
Intel® Atomâ„¢ Processor C2750 (4M Cache, 2.40 GHz) Spezifikationen


----------



## Shizophrenic (6. Oktober 2015)

Halte ich für unrealistisch....  Wenn dann kommen max 6 kerner für den Mainstream Markt.  Wobei wir eigentlich mit dem 5820k schon einen haben.


----------



## Kinguin (6. Oktober 2015)

Ich glaube es erst,wenn es auch wirklich passiert.


----------



## matty2580 (6. Oktober 2015)

@Lios Nudin:

Du hast es doch schon richtig kopiert. Leo weißt darauf hin, dass es auch eine andere Auslegung gibt.
Das schließt aber nicht die Interpretation von The Motey Fool oder kitguru aus.


----------



## michelthemaster (6. Oktober 2015)

Shizophrenic schrieb:


> Halte ich für unrealistisch....  Wenn dann kommen max 6 kerner für den Mainstream Markt.  Wobei wir eigentlich mit dem 5820k schon einen haben.



Hey Kollege,

380€ ist also für dich Mainstream? 

Denke eher das hier etwas in die Richtung 100-200 € angepeilt werden sollte. Ich hoffe AMD`s Zen kommt zeitlich, bin schon sehr gespannt 

Grüße

Micha


----------



## Shizophrenic (6. Oktober 2015)

Ja ist es....  Die breite Masse will auch durchgängig die i7 Prozessoren ala 4790k und 6700k die fast dasselbe kosten....  Man muss den Leuten meistens bewusst machen das ein i5  für gaming völlig ausreichend ist.    380€  halte ich für einen moderaten Preis für einen Intel 6kerner.


----------



## Leob12 (6. Oktober 2015)

Bis dahin muss mein i5-2400 wohl noch halten.  Auf einen 4-Kerner mit HT rüste ich sicher nicht auf, auf einen nativen 6/8-Kerner schon, aber aktuell sind mir 350€ viel zu viel, da dann ja auch RAM und Mainboard neu her müssen. 

Eigentlich habe ich ja schon vor 1,5 Jahren gesagt ich warte auf Skylake und rüste dann auf, wie es aussieht kann ich Skylake getrost überspringen und sehen was Zen/Cannonlake bringt. Bis dahin sollten Monitore auch billiger sein, dann heißt es byebye Full-HD 60 Hz und hoffentlich hallo WQHD + 144 Hz^^


----------



## DKK007 (6. Oktober 2015)

Und ich hatte schon einen verlöteten Cannonlake-E Hexacore für 2018/19 geplant.  



Leob12 schrieb:


> Eigentlich habe ich ja schon vor 1,5 Jahren gesagt ich warte auf Skylake und rüste dann auf, wie es aussieht kann ich Skylake getrost überspringen und sehen was Zen/Cannonlake bringt. Bis dahin sollten Monitore auch billiger sein, dann heißt es byebye Full-HD 60 Hz und hoffentlich hallo WQHD + 144 Hz^^



Der Monitor hat eigentlich aber mit der CPU gar nichts zu tun. Da ist eher die Grafikkarte entscheidend.


----------



## iGameKudan (6. Oktober 2015)

Bei einem 144Hz-Monitor kann man aber ebenfalls nie genug CPU-Leistung haben. Die FPS müssen ja a) erreicht und b) stabil gehalten werden....


----------



## DKK007 (7. Oktober 2015)

Da habe ich in DX12 schon ganz gute Hoffnungen. Da wurden ja die Frametimes ganz gut gesenkt. Weil in Spielen nützen viele Kerne auch nur etwas, wenn die genutzt werden. Bisher ist der i7-5960X nicht viel schneller als ein i5, der nur ein Fünftel kostet.


----------



## Leob12 (7. Oktober 2015)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Der Monitor hat eigentlich aber mit der CPU gar nichts zu tun. Da ist eher die Grafikkarte entscheidend.



Ist mir schon klar dass die Grafikkarte entscheidend ist, ändert nichts daran dass ich beim nächsten Prozessor vermutlich auch einen neuen Monitor holen werde.


----------



## Superwip (7. Oktober 2015)

Abductee schrieb:


> 8-Kern SOC gibts doch jetzt schon.
> Intel® Atomâ„¢ Processor C2750 (4M Cache, 2.40 GHz) Spezifikationen



Nicht nur das... es gibt ja auch den oft vergessenen Xeon D- ein SoC mit 8 Broadwell Kernen und integriertem Chipsatz der leider nie einen Desktop Ableger bekommen hat.
Intel® Xeon® Processor D Product Family


----------



## Rizzard (7. Oktober 2015)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Bis dahin muss mein i5-2400 wohl noch halten.  Auf einen 4-Kerner mit HT rüste ich sicher nicht auf, auf einen nativen 6/8-Kerner schon, aber aktuell sind mir 350€ viel zu viel, da dann ja auch RAM und Mainboard neu her müssen.
> 
> Eigentlich habe ich ja schon vor 1,5 Jahren gesagt ich warte auf Skylake und rüste dann auf, wie es aussieht kann ich Skylake getrost überspringen und sehen was Zen/Cannonlake bringt.



Hier genau das gleiche.
Meine Vermutung war damals auf Skylake zu warten. Das kommt jetzt eher doch nicht in Frage.
Ich sehe es bisher auch nicht ein von meinem 4C 2500K auf einen neueren 4Core umzurüsten.

Ich warte jetzt vermutlich noch bis 2017. Ein 6C/8C HTPC wäre schon was tolles.
Mal schauen was bis dahin machbar ist.


----------



## IluBabe (7. Oktober 2015)

Kinguin schrieb:


> Ich glaube es erst,wenn es auch wirklich passiert.


Seh ich auch so. Das Stützargument mit AMD ZEN ist überstrapaziert. Es gibt nirgends handfestes dazu. Und eben deshalb bleibt halt nur diese eine vermutliche Auslegung des Linked IN Profil für sich stehen, was auch anders gedeudet werden kann. Letztlich ist das nach wie vor zurücklehnen FÜße still halten und genüßlich Pfeifchen rauchen.



DKK007 schrieb:


> Und ich hatte schon einen verlöteten Cannonlake-E Hexacore für 2018/19 geplant.


Alos an sich dürfte schon Skylake-E ein toller Sprung nach vorn sein. Gerade weil die Spannungsversorgung für 8 Kerne nicht mehr den Die Aufheizt und der CLK so variable ist sollte da an Übertaktung sehr viel gehen bezogen auf die garnatierte Leistung. Skylake drückt sich wie Haswell bei 4,5GHz+ im OC rum das macht mit der Plattform auf 8 Kerne dann schon einiges aus und ist nicht so schwerfällig was noch HAswell-E mit DDR4 Problemchen angeht. Also an sich wird Skylake-E denke ich schon solide ausfallen. Dazu kommen die PCH Lanes die Broadwell nur über ne Dicke teuere CPU anbietet -  mit Skylake so ne 32lane+ CPU und weitere 20+ über den Chipsatz ist doch geil Dual RAID M.2 Gen2 und dazu SLI Pascal oder Fury Schlag mich Tod und 4K ist endlich in der 60FPS Zone auch bei den Min FPS mit entsprechenden Details und sogar etwas AA.


----------



## matty2580 (7. Oktober 2015)

Genau, dass ist wieder "nur" ein Gerücht, und hoch spekulativ.
Trotzdem kann es wie bei jedem anderen Gerücht Spaß machen darüber zu diskutieren,
wenn 8 Kerner Zen gegen 8 Kerner Cannonlake stehen würden. ^^
Die letzten Jahre CPU-Entwicklung waren für viele hier im Forum sehr langweilig.
Vielleicht kommt jetzt endlich etwas Bewegung rein?


----------



## IluBabe (7. Oktober 2015)

matty2580 schrieb:


> Genau, dass ist wieder "nur" ein Gerücht, und hoch spekulativ.
> Trotzdem kann es wie bei jedem anderen Gerücht Spaß machen darüber zu diskutieren,
> wenn 8 Kerner Zen gegen 8 Kerner Cannonlake stehen würden. ^^
> Die letzten Jahre CPU-Entwicklung waren für viele hier im Forum sehr langweilig.
> Vielleicht kommt jetzt endlich etwas Bewegung rein?


ZEN ist gerüchteküchentechnisch jedenfalls ein Highlight seit langem. Das ist das einzige das gewiß ist. Zen ist halt eine "attention whore" bei den ganzen Fans. Schlimmer als Fußballfans in Vorfreude auf ne WM diese PC Generation.


----------



## Superwip (7. Oktober 2015)

Wenn Intel den Xeon D weiterentwickelt -wovon auszugehen ist- hat man ein Design für einen 8-Core Mainstream Ableger damit schon in der Schublade da man den Chip nur höher takten und eventuell auf einem LGA Sockel umsetzen muss. Ob ein solcher Chip jemals erscheint könnte man davon abhängig machen wie gefährlich Zen wirklich wird.


----------



## DKK007 (7. Oktober 2015)

IluBabe schrieb:


> Alos an sich dürfte schon Skylake-E ein toller Sprung nach vorn sein. Gerade weil die Spannungsversorgung für 8 Kerne nicht mehr den Die Aufheizt und der CLK so variable ist sollte da an Übertaktung sehr viel gehen bezogen auf die garnatierte Leistung.



Na mir geht es ja eher um das Aufrüsten/neuer PC für 2018/19. Der Haswell i7 soll schon seine 5-6 Jahre intensiv genutzt werden. Und selbst danach kann man den PC ja noch als Officerechner verwenden.


----------



## Superwip (7. Oktober 2015)

> Dagegen wurde ja immer gesagt, dass Intel soooo groß und träge wäre und  wenn nichts explizit auf der Roadmap stünde, der Konzern eben nicht  reagieren könne.
> Ich bin noch immer der Meinung: man kann und man wird.



Das stimmt. Wie gesagt: Intel könnte vermutlich innerhalb von Monaten einen Xeon D Desktop Ableger mit 8 Kernen aus dem Hut zaubern.

Aus Sicht des Kunden eine durchwegs positive Entwicklung denn es ist ja egal wer die CPUs herstellt, wichtig ist nur was sie können und was sie kosten.


----------



## IluBabe (7. Oktober 2015)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Na mir geht es ja eher um das Aufrüsten/neuer PC für 2018/19. Der Haswell i7 soll schon seine 5-6 Jahre intensiv genutzt werden. Und selbst danach kann man den PC ja noch als Officerechner verwenden.


Machen wir uns doch einfach Gedanken darüber wenn es soweit ist. Bei 2018/19 sollte der Schleier gelüftet sein. Also ich hab jetzt an nem Celeron mit 2GB Arbeitsspeicher sitzen müssen und der hat sich auf Win7 schon totgeschufft Firefox Portable oder auch den Internet Explorer aufzubekommen. Irgendwann ist jede Technik überholt. Was wir dann brauchen oder von da ab nochmal 5 Jahre weitergeschaut ist so offen wie das was bei ZEN rauskommt oder was Intel in der Mangel hat. Hinten kackt die Ente. Wir werdens sehen wenn es so weit ist.


----------



## Zocker_Boy (7. Oktober 2015)

Wenn man das Ganze mal in Intervallen betrachtet, wird auch klar, dass in absehbarer Zeit hier was geschehen muss. Ob nun zunächst 6-Kerner oder gleich 8-Kerner im Mainstream eingeführt werden, bleibt abzuwarten. Fakt ist aber, dass sich so ca. alle 8 Jahre die Kernanzahl erhöht hat:

Ab ca. 2005/2006 waren Dual Cores im Kommen, dies hielt (zumindest im Office und Low Budget Bereich) bis vor kurzem mit den i3 an, also bis 2014
=> 8 Jahre
Von 2009/2010 an waren bzw. sind Quad Cores der Standard, was sich also wahrscheinlich mit Zen und Cannonlake ändern wird
=> also auch 7 bis 8 Jahre

Von daher gehe ich auch davon aus, dass Intel demnächst zumindest 6-Kerner unters Volk werfen wird.
Für mich wäre dies auch ein Aufrüst-Grund. Von nem Ivy Bridge Quadcore mit 4,5 GHz auf nen anderen Quadcore mit 4,x GHz aufrüsten macht IMHO nicht allzuviel Sinn. Sind frteilich ein paar Prozent Performance-Gewinn, aber ob Windows jetzt in 18,2 Sekunden oder 19,5 Sekunden aus dem Kaltstart bootet oder ob ein Film zum Rendern 55 oder 60 Minuten braucht - who cares?

Bei einer Aufrüstaktion sollte schon ein deutlich spürbarer Performance-Gewinn herausspringen.


----------



## the_leon (7. Oktober 2015)

Ich glaube immer noch, das mit Kabylake noch n Sockel 1151 Hexacore kommt! (vllt. auch n Octacore)
Denn wenn AMD mit Zen 6 und 8 Kerner in den Mainstream bringt, dann will Intel schneller sein...


----------



## the_swiss (9. Oktober 2015)

leokasi schrieb:


> Ich glaube immer noch, das mit Kabylake noch n Sockel 1151 Hexacore kommt! (vllt. auch n Octacore)
> Denn wenn AMD mit Zen 6 und 8 Kerner in den Mainstream bringt, dann will Intel schneller sein...



Eher nicht, Kaby-Lake ist eher ein Skylake-Refresh, ich gehe nicht davon aus, das dabei eine neue Super-CPU bei rauskommt, wahrscheinlich nur wieder der i5-6600k und der i7-6700k mit besseren Kühleigenschaften.


----------



## Superwip (9. Oktober 2015)

Bezüglich Xeon D: Intel müsste einen neuen SoC Sockel mit mehr Pins einführen. Der Xeon D sitzt etwa auf einem FCBGA1667, mindestens ähnlich viele Pins bräuchte auch eine LGA Variante am Desktop.

Ein SoC Sockel hätte aber freilich auch Vorteile für normale PC CPUs und insbesondere auch deren Notebook Ableger (wobei es hier ja schon SoC Sockel gibt).

Die Mainboardhersteller würden sich freilich nicht freuen da Differenzierungsmöglichkeiten wegfallen würden


----------



## DKK007 (9. Oktober 2015)

Mit Kaby-Lake wird sich nicht viel ändern. Wahrscheinlich wieder ein paar 100 MHz mehr Takt. Vielleicht auch die angekündigte Unterstützung für AdaptiveSync.


----------

